# You can't turn off Cortana in the Windows 10 Anniversary Upd



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft made an interesting decision with Windows 10's Anniversary Update, which is now in its final stages of development before it rolls out on August 2.
> 
> Cortana, the personal digital assistant that replaced Windows 10's search function and taps into Bing's servers to answer your queries with contextual awareness, no longer has an off switch.


More


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I was able to use CC Cleaner to uninstall Cortana. Though it still shows up in my Win Sys 32 folder. I wonder if this will allow me to do the same after the Anniversary Update. I do not like Bing and did not like having to log into a MS Account to use Cortana. I still do not use anything that requires logging into an MS account.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The "anniversary update" (from 1511 to 1607) will start appearing in Windows Update on August 2nd.
Microsoft will also be providing an updated Media Creation Tool so the new version can be downloaded and a bootable disc created for those who want to do a clean install.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/micr...-anniversary-update-iso-tomorrow-506835.shtml

I didn't mess with Cortana, but I did use Piriform CCleaner to uninstall all the unneeded "bloat" that came with Windows 10.
I also removed all the tiles and have a desktop or taskbar shortcut for all of my frequently-used programs.

I'm waiting to see how much new work I need to do after the "anniversary update" is installed.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

^ Ditto


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I got rid of Cortana, Groove, and all of the crap I would have never used. Though with Cortana I may have just disabled it and removed the All Programs Link to it from the start menu. I use Classic shell for my Start menu though the tiles menu is still available on the Classic Shell start menu. I have 3 laptops and one desk top that I will have to update when the time comes. I hope it goes quicker than the initial Win 10 Upgrade.


----------

